# Thomaston, GA B/T/F living on side of highway



## kathyb

--- On Thu, 8/14/08, Ward, Sheila J <[email protected]> wrote:

From: Ward, Sheila J <[email protected]>
Subject: RE: BEAUTIFUL GS LIVING ALONG SIDE HWY IN THOMASTON, GA. WE CAN GET HER IF WE CAN FIND A RESCUE!!! HURRY PLEASE!

Date: Thursday, August 14, 2008, 8:32 AM

PLEASE CROSS POST AND THANKS! CONTACT IS MELANIE: [email protected] yahoo.com 



THIS BABY IS LIVING ON THE SIDE OF LOCAL HWY IN THOMASTON, GEORGIA!!!!! WE NOW HAVE PICTURES OF THIS DOG!!!! SHE HAS BEEN LIVING OUTSIDE ALONG SIDE A HWY IN THOMASTON. PLEASE HELP HER IF YOU HAVE ROOM!!!!! SHE LOOKS TO BE PURE GS! WE CAN GET HER IF A RESCUE HAS ROOM FOR THIS BEAUTY.

.


----------



## kathyb




----------



## kathyb




----------



## kathyb




----------



## daniella5574

How sad


----------



## MatsiRed

Somebody did a beautiful job with these photos. Look at those muscles on her! BTW, is her belly a bit round?

She's intriguing. Full of mystery as to where she's been and what she's been up to. I'll bet she's got a lot to talk about. Gorgeous girl.


----------



## Myamom

she could have been dumped...and is waiting in the area she was left









In any event...she can be hit by a car!


----------



## kathyb

The girl who took the pictures can get her as the dog comes right up to her now.


----------



## MatsiRed

> Originally Posted By: kathybThe girl who took the pictures can get her as the dog comes right up to her now.


Did she give any indication as to what her personality is like?


----------



## kathyb

Here are some pictures of the little girl! See what you think. I spent about an hour out there with her again. She is SO sweet. She has a wonderful disposition, is very gentle and not food aggressive in the least. She is so happy to be loved and just appreciates any attention she can get. She's even licking my face now. She would make someone a wonderful little girl.Thank you so much for trying to help me with her. I hope we can find her a good home.


----------



## Jazy's mom

For some reason this girl is tugging at me. My mom lives in Loganville, GA less than 100 miles from were she is at . I will talk with her and see if she would be willing to temp foster this girl just to get her into a safe place while we find a rescue for her.

My mother has a 6 foot privacy fence and an igloo dog house. I don't know if she will allow her to stay inside with her other dog while she is at work, but this would be better than her running down the highway.

If anyone knows of a better option please let me know.


----------



## daniella5574

Jazy's mom- thank you!! Please let me know if your mom will take her, I would like to send a "goodie basket" for this girl!!


----------



## Jazy's mom

Ok, talked with my mom and she said that this girl can crash at her house until we can find a rescue to take her. The only problem is that my mom is having Lasik surgery tomorrow and can't drive to go get this girl this weekend. If we can get transport from Thomaston, GA to Loganville, GA (around 90 miles, 2 hours) she will have a safe place to sleep.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Ooh, bumping this up to see if anyone can help. I keep coming back to this thread because I'm worried about her!


----------



## kathyb

Did you contact Melanie that she has a place to go? She might help with transport.


----------



## Jazy's mom

Yes, I sent an email to Melanie and the other person listed as a contact on the email.

I also started a thread in the transport section.

Fingers and toes crossed that we can get her moved this weekend.


----------



## daniella5574

Thank you!! And let me know where to send that basket!!


----------



## kathyb

Thank you so much for taking in this girl.


----------



## Jazy's mom

I am not taking her in. We still need a rescue to step up for her. My mom can give her a safe place to stay until a foster home open ups. 

My mom's house is better than the side of the highway. I love my mom to death, but she does not understand the needs of a GSD. She has always had little to medium size dogs and she does not understand the concept of being alpha. Her dogs beg for food, she feeds them people food while she is eating (hence the begging) and she has never done any real training with them other than housebreaking. She buys what ever dog food is on sale at the grocery store no matter how many times I have explained to her that the reason her dogs has the runs is because she keeps giving him people food and changing his dog food every other month.

This girl will have a safe, dry place to sleep. She will have a fenced in yard to play in and she will be spoiled rotten, but she will still need a foster home.


----------



## Karin

Did she get picked up yet? I hope she's safe now! I keep remembering that little guy in Southern California that was hanging around a neighborhood for the longest time and then disappeared. (I think he was rescued, but never knew for sure.)


----------



## Jazy's mom

The lady that has been feeding her went to check on her yesterday after work and could not find her. She was going to see if she could find her before work this morning and after work. I have not heard back from her yet and I have been waiting on pins and needles all day wondering. She thinks that animal control may have picked her up and is also going to check with them. I am just praying that nothing bad has happened now that we have temp foster for her.


----------



## Jazy's mom

I just got this email 


> Quote: Hi everyone..
> FOUND THE GSD!!!
> .this is an email i just got from Mary. Mary and I talked on the phone last night and she said that there was a local woman that already owns 2 GSD's that are very well taken care of.........spayed/neutered, shots, in great health ect....may be interested in taking the dog, and is meeting her out @ the dogs location to see if she is a good match for her family. Since Mary is this baby's champion, and has knowledge of this lady, i trust her intuition.


If something does not work out she will let me know.


----------



## ded37

Fingers-crossed tightly for her. Thanks Amy!


----------



## Karin

Sounds promising! Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## kathyb

Any news on this girl?


----------



## Karin

Yes, has anyone gone there and gotten the poor little girl out of harm's way?


----------



## fourdogsrule

Any more News??


----------



## kathyb

Does anyone know anything about this girl?


----------



## Jazy's mom

I will try and find out.


----------



## Karin

Bumping this girl back to the top. Any word on her?


----------



## kathyb

Does anyone know anything about this girl?


----------



## pamela berger

Jazy's Mom:

Tried to PM you, you're over your limit. Any word on this girl?


----------



## ToFree24

Yes hope we can get an update on this girl - hope things are working.


Jazy's Mom - bet your Mom would have been great also as a temp.


----------



## Jazy's mom

The long and short, she is not safe!!

I finally got a response from Mary, the lady that has been feeding her. This is from her email.



> Quote: The lady decided that she already had too many animals, and she backed out on me. I have been continuing to feed her all week, and she's sweeter than ever. I have completely fallen in love with her. We are all still trying to get her a home. She's very scared of men and cars, probably because a MAN drove her there and dumped her out, I'm guessing. Anyway, Melanie has some guy that seems interested, and my mother has two friends that are talking about it as we speak. It's just a matter of will any of them work out. I was hoping we could find her a home rather than just a foster, so she wouldn't be moved from place to place. She is very tender and untrusting, understandably. I have grown way too fond of her.


Why she did not call me or email when things didn't work out, I will never understand. My mom is going out of town for Labor Day weekend and I don't think it would be productive to move her there and then have to move her again in less than a week while my mom is gone. This girl needs help from a local rescue. I don't think Mary realizes the urgency of getting her into a safe environment away from speeding cars. I don't want to bump this girl from place to place either, but I don't want her getting run over or dying from starvation and heat.


----------



## dd

Would she not be better off in a foster home no matter how temporary rather than out on the highway?


----------



## Jazy's mom

Yes, dd I agree with getting her off the street. I didn't make myself clear. I didn't know if my mom would agree to take her since she is leaving town and I figured it would be better if we could find a local rescue that could take her. I am going to call my mom tonight and see if she is still willing to take her in until something better can be found. 

Also, my mom will be driving up to Nashville, TN on Thursday and then driving to St. Louis, MO on Friday to visit my sister. If any rescues along the way can take her, then I can probably get my mom to take her and meet someone along the way.


----------



## dd

I am so worried after what happened to LaurieB's Gabby. I hope someone can get this girl safe soon. Any chance of kenneling her while your mom is away?

Thanks for trying, jazy's mom.


----------



## Jazy's mom

I will check into having her kenneled if nothing else comes up.


----------



## Karin

Bumping for the poor little girl. I hope she's still around...


----------



## kathyb

Does anyone know anything about this girl?


----------



## Karin

Bump


----------



## kathyb

Still no news on this girl?


----------



## pamela berger

Jaxy's Mom is contacting Melanie again. Jazy's Mom is 5 hrs away; the woman who has been feeding her doesn;t want to stress her out with transport (don;t understand the logic there).


----------



## dd

> Quotedon't understand the logic there).


That makes two of us. Maybe some discussion would be helpful?


----------



## gsdowner_2

I'm new here and don't post often but I was reading these post and i'm not understanding, if somebody can take pictures of this girl and give her food why hasn't somebody put a leash on this girl and taken her home. I understand that if you've already got dogs at home that you would be a little hestitant, but if you've got crates then there are ways...

Brandi
Bartlesville, OK
'Train,Don't Complain'


----------



## gsdowner_2

Any updates on this girl, did someone get her off the highway????

Brandi


----------



## Karin

I don't get it either. She'd be safer in an animal shelter than on the side of a highway. Even if nobody can take her in, they should at least take her to an animal shelter where she will not get run over by a car or starve to death. Plus, someone might be looking for her and they would at least be able to find her if they were checking the shelters in the area.


----------



## Karin

Bump. Did anyone ever get her off the side of the highway? Jazy's Mom, have you heard anything more about her. For some reason, I can't forget about her...


----------



## kathyb

I think about this girl everyday.


----------



## Karin

It's been a long time, but I thought I'd try one more time. Did this little girl ever get removed from the side of the highway? I'm assuming that something (good or bad) must have happened to her by now. I hope it was something good....


----------



## kathyb

Is this girl still living on the side of the road?


----------



## pamela berger

Send a PM to Jazy's Mom


----------



## eadavis

Do you know where this girl is? Please tell us she is safe.


----------



## pamela berger

No, I don't. Like you, I just know what has been posted. I suggested someone PM Jazy's Mom because she was involved in trying to save this girl (read thru the posts).


----------



## kathyb

Any news on this girl?


----------



## Jazy's mom

I have been having computer issues and work issues and have not been on the board as much lately. I apologize for not following up on this girl. I really don't know any more than what has been posted. The original post has the email for Melanie who knows a lot more than I do. She is not the one that has been feeding this girl, but she is in contact with the lady that has and is much closer to her than I am. 

The whole situation has pissed me off and I am very frustrated with it. I totally agreed with Brandi Bryant and I don't understand why they don't just put a leash on her and put her in the car and take her some where safer. My mom only lives two hours away, but this lady that has been feeding her doesn't want to stress her with a "long transport". I am use to the two day transports from GA to NY or GA to NH. Two hours is nothing. I don't know her actual location, so I can't ask my mom to drive down and get her. 

She is hanging out near a business and the employees had been feeding her, but the owner of the business does not like her hanging around. There is some kind of fencing between the business and the road, but the fence is not complete so if she wants she can just go around it. 

It may be better if someone else contacts Melanie to try and follow up on this. I don't know if I rubbed someone the wrong way or what. I have offered to help, but the lady feeding her doesn't seem to want my help and I don't really know what else I can do at this point.


----------



## pamela berger

WHy not suggest to Melanie that she contact ANimal Control, have them get the dog and then she can adopt it from AC?


----------



## pamela berger

I've sent an EM to Melanie and told her to reply to the Board.


----------



## pamela berger

GOt a reply from Melanie; she hasn;t spoken with Mary (the woman feeding the dog) for over 3 weeks and was appalled by her statement about not wanting to stress the dog with a transport. She said she had referred 5 people to Mary who wanted to take the dog. She is getting in touch with Mary and will get back to me.


----------



## kathyb

Thank you for the update, this whole thing is crazy when you have people wanting to help and it is refused.


----------



## Karin

Any word? I'm glad to hear that she's still alive and hasn't been hit by a car, but still...


----------



## ILGHAUS

Since this girl is not in a high-kill shelter I am moving her thread to Non-Urgent GSD Rescue & Adoption. 

_These dogs are currently living in High Kill Shelters and need immediate rescue! _


----------



## ncgsdmom

Any word on this poor dog?? Hope she is safe.


----------



## kathyb

This is driving me crazy not knowing what is happening with this dog.


----------

